# I can speak basic Czech



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

Vím, že se "I can speak Czech" říká "Umím česky".
Ale co o "I can speak basic Czech"?
"Umím základní česky", "Umím základní češtinu" se nezdají v pořádku.

Jenom "Mluvím základní češtinu; Mluvím základní česky" se zdá v pořádku.
Ne?
Děkuji.


----------



## Mori.cze

I would avoid "Umím základní češtinu", and your other suggestion does not sound better and moreover have some grammatical issues (Ill return to them in my next comment, if you are interested in details).
You can go with some other modifier like "Mluvím trochu česky"/"mluvím docela dobře česky"/"mluvím česky, ale dělám chyby"... "mluvím jednoduchou češtinou" would be possible in your case, but, I am afraid, not excessingly idiomatic.

Your intention would probably be best served saying "domluvím se česky", i.e. my Czech is enough to communicate in.


----------



## atcheque

Mori.cze said:


> "domluvím se česky"


Děkuji, Mori 



atcheque said:


> Mluvím základní česky


Rozumím, že je chyba: žadné slovo, substantivum.


atcheque said:


> Mluvím základní češtinu


Rozumím, že je různé rozum.


----------



## Mori.cze

So, back to your suggestions: the biggest issue is connected to vocabulary: "základní" in Czech is not an exact parallel to english basic, it tends to have more of a meaning of primary than rudimentary, so I am not too sure I would understand right away if I had no idea what "basic English" mean. On the other hand, the noun "základ" is quite a good translation of base, so you can say "_*Umím základy češtiny*_". (language is a weird thing with no reliable rules)

grammatically:
both: "Umím základní česky" and "Mluvím základní česky": you need an adverb, not an adjevtive, so "Umím/Mluvím základně česky" would work from a grammatical point of view, but I can not imagine ever using that particular adverb.
"Umím základní češtinu" is grammatically fine.
"Mluvím základní češtinu" is almost OK, but you need to use 6th, not 4th case with "mluvím", so "Mluvím základní češtinou". Again, grammatically OK, but not idiomatic at all.


----------



## atcheque

To je jasné


----------



## bibax

Ovládám základy češtiny. (sounds better than Umím základy ...)


----------



## atcheque

_ovládat _ Děkuji, Bibax.


----------



## MamStrach

The crux of the biscuit is in the absence of "basic Czech" as a parallel to "basic English" and therefore the základní/základy translation doesn't fit here. Also, if the meaning should be "I can speak (basic) Czech" as opposed to "I speak Czech" I'd go with Mori's "Domluvím se česky" or why not simply add a modifier to Mluvím (docela dobře, slušně, obstojně) česky? I agree that Ovládám základy češtiny is much better than Umím základy... but it seems to be more suitable for a (written) statement about linguistic mastery, rather than speaking proficiency.


----------



## Bohemos

a) Mluvím (trochu) česky. Umím (trochu) česky. *X* odpověď na položenou otázku: Ovládám jenom základy (češtiny). Mám jenom základy (češtiny).  
b) Rozumím (trochu) česky. Dorozumím se (trochu) česky. Domluvím se (trochu) česky.


----------



## atcheque

Děkuji, Bohemosi.


----------

